# Whistle



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't whistle. Well, I sort of can, but very softly. The sound level is akin to blowing over the top of a Coke bottle. It's totally useless for calling a dog that's further than 20 feet away.

I think I want to start training Galen to respond to a some kind of whistle instead of just yelling for him. Does anyone have a type they recommend?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I actually found clapping works super well with Bobby! I never thought of it until my neighbors were doing that to get their new pup’s attention. I just started this a month ago. I clap my hands for Bobby along with the “Bobby, Come” and he’s right next me in a heartbeat, at least in the yard, in the house and actually at his Obedience class last week. He even has been responding to the clapping alone. I still offer yummy treats for coming as recall with distractions has been one of our training struggles. I’ve been working a lot on this and it really changed the recall training for the best! I also slap my opposite thigh for “Heel” and it has worked beautifully. The clapping and slapping sounds really get his attention. I don’t whistle well either. I always wished I could do that loud whistle that some folks are able to do. I actually used a whistle for awhile for recall training but it was a little out of place in our neighborhood. I still might use a whistle in a large off leash setting but the hand clapping has been revolutionary for us. Why did I not think of this earlier!?😉🤪


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I forgot to add, I don’t have any particular whistle recommendation. We just got the basic dog whistle. I have several in the house and I do carry one on our walks if really needed. It actually works well for Bobby but it’s just weird using one in our neighborhood. I’m sure there are fancy ones and some people use the silent ones, which I tried, but I need the feedback. I‘m just no whistle expert. 😉


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I use a tiny titanium whistle I got off Amazon. It is very small but loud. Misha responds to it much better than my voice. I think it is harder to tune out.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I have a Remington field whistle. Allegedly audible to dogs up to 2 km, and pea less so doesn't free up in the cold. Works well for hiking.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know the brand, but I ordered referee whistles off of a sporting site. I can whistle loudly, however my mom and daughter are not very good at it. So, when the dogs are pups, we condition them to come back to us at the sound of the referee whistle... for really good treats. This takes away the "dog only comes to one voice" issue. Our yard has a large fenced patio that opens up onto about 3/4 of an acre. It is fenced, but there are parts of the big yard that we cannot see from the patio. This is where the whistle really comes in handy. The dogs can be whistled back into sight, if they have disappeared for too long. You know, that suspicious "getting into trouble" too long. I used to keep whistles hanging by every door when were actively training. I would do a lot of catch and release (call them in, reward, and then let them back out), so that they would not associate the whistle with having to go inside.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a regular whistle but also got a elk call whistle.' I saw a woman use one & the dogs had an instant response to it. There are also 'deer call whistle.' You can find them at hunting/fishing stores.






New Calls







sceeryoutdoors.com




is the one I like best, I put it on the same lanyard as my whistle.

There is a different type, more like a card & is a cheaper version:





Amazon.com : E.L.K., Deer Talk Call : Deer Calls And Lures : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : E.L.K., Deer Talk Call : Deer Calls And Lures : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Which whistle is best for extremely sensitive human ears? I'm reading mixed reviews of the popular dog whistles on Chewy.

I do like the idea of using a whistle, as it takes human emotion out of it. Peggy (like most poodles, I'm sure) is a master at seeing though any sort of fake calm or cheeriness. But I don't want to blast my ears and potentially make my tinnitus worse.

Thanks for this thread, cowpony!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m thinking I’d like to revisit using a whistle. When I did use one it really did capture Bobby’s attention but it was a basic sport whistle and I couldn’t blow it softly so it was beyond loud in our neighborhood, which if Bobby got away from us I wouldn’t care but for training, not so much, as the neighbors wouldn’t appreciate it. I stopped using it for that reason. I was looking up whistles again. Anyone familiar with the Acme 212 whistle? It looks like I could possibly control the sound level with the pitch being consistent by how hard I blow. It looks like it could be a good whistle but since I’m not an expert. Anyone use this particular model?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Searcher said:


> I have a regular whistle but also got a elk call whistle.' I saw a woman use one & the dogs had an instant response to it. There are also 'deer call whistle.' You can find them at hunting/fishing stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a brilliant idea. Annie responds so well to her whistle on hikes but I never want to bring it in populated areas. A caller would be quieter and maybe I could teach more cues. 

I have always dreamed of having a dog who will sit, down etc off leash at a distance based on whistle cues.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks so much for this thread., cowpony. I have my own signature whistle, that is a no fail for Buck when he hears it. Sometimes, it’s not full throated enough, so I do need a backup. Our obnoxious Australian Shepherd, next door knows the whistle, cue barking because it knows Buck’s coming, Whistle’s work


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I make tsk-tsk sound which is fine for indoors. If you don't like whistles, maybe a little cowbell for outside? But then you'd have carry it, whereas a whistle could be on a necklace. The hand clapping works too. In 5th grade I spent the summer practicing how to whistle with using two fingers in my mouth. I got good enough it be heard a block away. I use the circle method with the thumb and pointer finger. I hadn't done this in years, tried just now and it's like learning to ride a bicycle where you never forget - and my dogs are now all over me for attention! See this young guy, he'll set you up. 😄


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I watched the video and I practiced. I. Am. A. Whistle. Failure.🤣
Thank you for sharing! I’m sure it will help someone!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Decided to order the Acme 212 whistle. We tried it last night and so far, I like it!😊 It definitely isn’t as loud and harsh like our other whistle. While I wouldn’t train with it late at night as it still is loud enough, I think it won’t be as obnoxious and I can control the loudness of it better so feel like I can use it in our neighborhood. Better pitch too. Bobby responded immediately. I will be adding this to our recall training. We don’t have many off leash opportunities but hoping to train him well enough so that when off leash opportunities are available he will respond.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Spottytoes said:


> I watched the video and I practiced. I. Am. A. Whistle. Failure.🤣
> Thank you for sharing! I’m sure it will help someone!


me too I sitting here trying nothing but air lol


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

OMG I did it, Vita! First time ever! It sounded terrible but there was a brief whistle tucked between the forced air sounds.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Well, I did clock in an awful lot hours practicing as a kid! 
But next thing you know, bam! I had it.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I tried it again and all I got was spit, so I definitely need to practice with a towel handy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I cannot whistle loudly in the traditional manner, but I can whistle through my teeth. I have found snapping my fingers works well and yes I can do that very loudly actually louder than I can clap. Which is what I use to get my dogs attention.
Though if I had to call them long distance I would either trill or ululate which I can do very loud


----------

